# Keratex Hoof Hardener - does it work?



## Grumpy Herbert (3 September 2014)

My mare has very flat feet and thin soles, so she feels every single stone when we hack out.  We experimented with Cavallo boots, but they kept coming off when we went off road so she is now shod in front.

I was thinking of trying Keratex - has anyone used it and does it work, or will I just be wasting my money?


----------



## JillA (3 September 2014)

I have - limited success TBH. I have done the boots/shoes for years and now I am experimenting with GOOD barefoot. Mine has very strong walls and a good trimmer I know reckons if he weight bears on the walls that will predispose to thin sensitive soles. I am keeping the walls down with a little rasping every few days, and walking him over a stony yard, plus setting up some electric fencing in his paddock so he has to keep moving to get the food etc. so wearing the walls a little on my sandy ground. I think that is helping more than the Keratex, although that did help to begin with. It isn't the whole answer IME.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (3 September 2014)

Yes, actually, it was useful and effective for mine. I've tended to use it as a short term aid when a horse has been off work and the ground has been wet. For instance it's helped with the initial returning to work on hard surfaces. 
 It did make a noticeable difference, it didn't dry the feet out or make the hooves brittle, but I only used it sparingly for short periods.


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (3 September 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Yes, actually, it was useful and effective for mine. I've tended to use it as a short term aid when a horse has been off work and the ground has been wet. For instance it's helped with the initial returning to work on hard surfaces. 
 It did make a noticeable difference, it didn't dry the feet out or make the hooves brittle, but I only used it sparingly for short periods.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting - I've just brought my mare back into work after a break of several years so it sounds from your experience like it might help just til she's more used to the stony ground.

JillA - what's GOOD barefoot? (I'm a bit of a dinosaur!)


----------



## muckypony (3 September 2014)

Yes - I honestly think this is the only reason my boys feet hardened up during the really wet weather we had in the spring. Now whenever it has rained, I put some one. I hardly ever use it but when I do I'm sure it makes a difference.


----------



## fatpiggy (3 September 2014)

Yes, and I also suggested a friend use it whose pony had permanent seedy toe and it hardened that up so well that the hoof was able to grow right down to meet the shoe properly.  Better to look at and much less risk of something going into the gap.


----------



## JillA (3 September 2014)

Grumpy Herbert said:



			JillA - what's GOOD barefoot? (I'm a bit of a dinosaur!)
		
Click to expand...

Lol. I meant a transition supported by diet and the input of a decent farrier or podiatrist, as opposed to just taking shoes off, trimming the feet and hoping


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (3 September 2014)

D'OH!

I thought it was maybe a supplement or trimming technique I hadn't heard of - lol!!!


----------



## Princess Rosie (3 September 2014)

We've had a 17.1 warm blood just done transition to barefoot and have used keratex with fantastic success, first time he has been barefoot and has helped with his soles being hardened (he used to be very tentative over stones) as well, we have no cracking and even no cracks running into the nail holes. 

Interested about you saying that your cavellos came off when off road, sounds like they weren't the right size, we have two in cavello boots and they certainly would never come off without our intervention.  x


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (3 September 2014)

Yes, I was really disappointed with the boots.  They came off twice in a stubble field, the ground wasn't that soft and we weren't going all that fast either.  She was measured correctly, and double checked.  They fit fine on the hoof, but are flappy round the top part - she does have spindly little legs, they looked like huge hobnail boots on her!  Guess they're just not right for her, but I think they're a great thing overall.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 September 2014)

I have used it with a couple of mine when they are going BF and yes it helps .


----------



## Leo Walker (3 September 2014)

I use Cavello sports as they are the only boots that fit my boys long narrow, navicular syndrome feet. He is wearing a pair that are technically a size too small, but they fit fine and he wore them for a few weeks 12 hours a day with no rubbing etc. They def dont move or come off. Hearsay is that its better to go slightly too small than even a tiny bit too big with Cavellos


----------



## JCWHITE (4 September 2014)

The horse I look after is having Keratex HH and Keratex Hoof moisturiser, along with the Keratex suppliment

Alex at Keratex is incredibly helpful and honest if you ring.

The key thing I learnt is that Keratex is breathable,


----------



## Goldenstar (4 September 2014)

Grumpy Herbert said:



			Yes, I was really disappointed with the boots.  They came off twice in a stubble field, the ground wasn't that soft and we weren't going all that fast either.  She was measured correctly, and double checked.  They fit fine on the hoof, but are flappy round the top part - she does have spindly little legs, they looked like huge hobnail boots on her!  Guess they're just not right for her, but I think they're a great thing overall.
		
Click to expand...

All my horses have a pair of boots but I am not a fan .
I feel they adjust break over and having nearly had my neck broken when J stepped on his trotting up hill with his hind foot I avoid using them now unless it's in walk .
They do have a big role to play in keeping horse comfortable though I would not be without them .


----------



## niagaraduval (4 September 2014)

On my boy it worked really well, I always have a pot on the go that I use when he pulls a shoe or I take his shoes off for his hooves to harden up.


----------



## poiuytrewq (5 September 2014)

I used it on my horses soles when he had awful feet problems not long after I had him out of racing. My farrier recommended it and after a time (can't recall how long!) he said to stop as it had done it's job and he didn't want the sole to harden any further and become brittle. So yes it worked for us! Over the years if the ground was soft and effected his hooves I'd use it again for a time but on my farriers advice never long term regular use.


----------



## millitiger (5 September 2014)

I've used it with great success on multiple horses, it's very good imo to help the horses when the shoes first come off.

I've never used it permanently on any horse, more for short periods to help them if they are sore.


----------



## culteuchar (5 September 2014)

I have used it the past for simmilar hoof conditions and i think it works. Correct me if i am wrong but isnt it just formaldehyde embalming fluid.


----------

